
Evernote’s Future Is in the Cloud - nda
https://blog.evernote.com/blog/2016/09/13/evernotes-future-cloud/
======
niftich
Summary: Evernote is moving customer data, and possibly other processes, from
its self-hosted two datacenters to Google Cloud Platform.

